# My face is bloated



## maxwell (Feb 8, 2008)

My face is bloated from the test cypinate.People keep commenting on my face being chubby and I tell them I have been eating a lot of sweets.Only problem is that my arms have grown the size of tree trunks in the last 5 months. Is there anything I can get to take care of this bloat.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 8, 2008)

maxwell said:
			
		

> My face is bloated from the test cypinate.People keep commenting on my face being chubby and I tell them I have been eating a lot of sweets.Only problem is that my arms have grown the size of tree trunks in the last 5 months. Is there anything I can get to take care of this bloat.



I don't get your cycle. If you say your arms have grown the size of tree trunks in the last 5 months then how long have you cycled? Surely not 5 months. Are you taking an anti-estrogen whilst on? I am the same my face as gone huge and I have been on the test c for about 7 weeks now. I have started adrol last week and been on that just over 1 week and my face has gone smaller if anything! That is because when I got my adrol I got proviron too so am taking 25mg of that and upped my nolvadex from 10mg to 20mg per day. To be honest I was disappointed with my 700mg test c and 350mg Deca cycle cos I put on all of about 2 pounds in 6 weeks and just fat. I have always been really toned but I was just getting lots of fat on my belly and getting softer by the week. Sure you can expect that from a bulking cycle but still I put no weight on. Anyway within 4 days of the proviron I could feel a huge difference. My diet is the same and everything else is so it is the pro and increased nolva. I have been on adrol for 8 days and have put on 11 pounds! Plus like I said if anything my face is smaller then last week (or the same) and although my gains are obviously water they don't feel like it.

My tip for you if your not already doing it is add Nolvadex to your cycle. It depends what dosages you are doing etc. But 10-20mg per day is good (never do anymore cos it is pointless). You may even add proviron too if you can get it. 60 days supply on the board sponsor site is only $30. Instead of the above you can even get armidex cause that is the best around. There are others you can get but there is no need if your just doing a test c cycle.

I don't mean to sound rude but your question sounds like a basic question for someone cycling. No question is stupid cos thats how you learn and when I don't know I ask away. What I mean is most know the way to combat water weight is through anti-estrogens etc. I say the previous cos I wonder do you have your PCT sorted out? That is key to any cycle. Plus the reason I am not bothered about my face (even though a few people have said I have a fat face) is because I know after PCT it will be gone and I will be back to normal. If you do have your PCT sorted what do you have planned?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 8, 2008)

I forgot to say some fundamentals are making sure you keep your sodium low. So don't add salt to anything and no chinese takeaways. And key is to drink lots and lots of water. They will keep water weight down and will be godo for your liver and overall well being too.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 8, 2008)

Just realized you have posted on Nolva before. About the long term effects and you have posted quite a few times so probably best ignore the PCT thing I said. You will be fine if you use it during at a dosage of 10 or 20. If you don't want to try the armidex. How long have you got left on your cycle by the way? Cos if it isn't long I wouldn't worry about it cos after PCT your face will be back to normal. It just takes time. But just do the two things I said above and that will help. Test converts easily to estrogen and thats why you are getting bloated. You will gain water weight and you will gain fatty deposits due to the estrogen build up. PCT will sort you just make sure you have a good one in place.


----------



## maxwell (Feb 8, 2008)

I take 100m of test cypinate a week, and I also take tamoxofin citrate and HCG every other day. I am the kind of guy who muscles up pretty good without any drugs and the test had really made a big difference. My dose is low compared to the members of this group but mine comes from a clinic. I can’t afford for my employer to find excessive amounts of test in my system. I have some test suspension that I juice up with from time to time but for the most part I do what the clinic tells me.


----------



## sTaTic (Feb 8, 2008)

armidex at .25 to .50mcgs a day will help with the bloat.  Have you ever tried test e?  I ask this because for some reason I hold more water using test c then test e.  Just a thought


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 8, 2008)

maxwell said:
			
		

> I take 100m of test cypinate a week, and I also take tamoxofin citrate and HCG every other day. I am the kind of guy who muscles up pretty good without any drugs and the test had really made a big difference. My dose is low compared to the members of this group but mine comes from a clinic. I can’t afford for my employer to find excessive amounts of test in my system. I have some test suspension that I juice up with from time to time but for the most part I do what the clinic tells me.



I first thought you done a typo but after reading on realized you didn't. So your only doing 100mg per week? I can't understand how you would gain so much bloat from that dosage. Personally if you muscle up pretty good without I don't understand why you would even do the 100mg. Your best just being natural then. Even if your very sensitive taking nolva with it at that dose shouldn't be doing that.

You take HCG eod? How much? I am guessing this is were you are going wrong. That is far too much if your taking it continously throughout. I should add have you been doing this for 5 months? The HCG will rebound and convert to estrogen so that could be adding to your problems (being your problem). You should only be doing 500IU every 7 days. Even that is probably too much cos of your test dose. You might not even need the HCG. Proviron would be good if you want your androgens in your cycle to result in hardness and more quality gains. HCG is strong stuff and you should not be doing it so much. I am doing 750mg test c per week and do my HCG every 4 weeks at around 500IU per day maybe 3/4 times in the week. Other approach and a better one imo is the 500IU every 7 days.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 8, 2008)

Is the HCG etc what the clinic advised? If you could do more (was allowed in work etc) would you be doing a highere dosage? I ask cause I know your dosage is very low but you are not doing yourself any favours by keeping on it so long. Do you plan to come off it at any point? I know pro's can be on test all year round but that isn't a good thing. But that is the risk/deidication/effort they put into it to gain the best results plus they have to have a certain hormonal state throughout cos of shows and promo etc etc. Plus anyone doing that and coming off after ages will probably never get back to their original state so I would advise just keep your cycles of moderate size. I know it is different when you do such a low dose and you can stay on much longer (it's like a little kicker/bonus) but still I think your best just staying natural if your job doesn't allow it and the small doasge causes you problems. I don't know your job and I don't know the testing involved so maybe you could try an oral with a low detection time for maybe 5 weeks or so. I don't know the full details so I can't really advise.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 8, 2008)

sTaTic said:
			
		

> armidex at .25 to .50mcgs a day will help with the bloat.  Have you ever tried test e?  I ask this because for some reason I hold more water using test c then test e.  Just a thought



That is the best suggestion for an anti-estrogen to keep water weight down.


----------



## maxwell (Feb 8, 2008)

You’re freaking me out when you say I'll never get back to normal if I stay on my dosage. I was under the understanding that a low dose was safer. My test levels were low and the idea is to get it normal. So you say it’s better to do 600m and go off {cycle}. I will try cutting off the HCG. My prescription says 3 times a week but I usually do it 1 time a week. I may have inadvertently done the best thing by slacking off on the HCG.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 8, 2008)

maxwell said:
			
		

> You’re freaking me out when you say I'll never get back to normal if I stay on my dosage. I was under the understanding that a low dose was safer. My test levels were low and the idea is to get it normal. So you say it’s better to do 600m and go off {cycle}. I will try cutting off the HCG. My prescription says 3 times a week but I usually do it 1 time a week. I may have inadvertently done the best thing by slacking off on the HCG.



No I didn't mean to freak you out. TRT (test replacement therapy) is fine and many take test over a long-term with great success. Of course with most things it can have bad points but also many good points. I didn't know you had low test levels. And of course low dosages are much safer than high ones. I would never rec taking much more for shorter cycles (that is the risk people take who cycle like most on this forum). What you are doing is fine. Yes just do the HCG once per week and you will be fine. Like I said I didn't know the full details so couldn't really advise I just thought you planned to take the test for longer for the gym benefits and not cause you actually will benefit from it medically. The 100mg will bring many benefits like you have been told about (memory, concentration, energy, libido and potency etc). Just carry on what you are doing and keep on seeing your doctor for regular tests etc. So don't worry you are cool. TRT is common expecially in over 40's and will just add to your life without bringing the many sides you would get if you was doing what I am (750mg per week). So don't worry you are cool. If your worried about the Nolva just replace it with armidex and all the bloat should go.


----------



## maxwell (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your help Elvia. This testosterone therapy has made me feel great. I can’t imagine taking 600m a week. I feel jacked up by just taking 100 and the extra shot of suspension, on the side, every so often, makes me an animal. I like the HCG because it keeps my testicals at the normal size.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 9, 2008)

maxwell said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for your help Elvia. This testosterone therapy has made me feel great. I can’t imagine taking 600m a week. I feel jacked up by just taking 100 and the extra shot of suspension, on the side, every so often, makes me an animal. I like the HCG because it keeps my testicals at the normal size.



Yeah it sounds like you are doing good. Doing 600mg of test like most on this forum brings about many side effects. That is why anyone starting out should know all the risks involved b4 starting. But with effective PCT everything should be cool. Now what you are doing is just good. The small amount will just give you that boost and improve most areas of your life. The sides for the 100mg are minimal and if done with the clinics advice and guidance you should be cool. Yeah just keep the HCG a weekly thing cos you don't want your little men disappearing on you! I need to leave for the gym now but you take care and I hope you sort out that bloat (armidex).


----------

